# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  وفاة طفلة يمنية في الثانية عشرة لتعسّر ولادتها

## khaled aljonidee

صنعاء: توفيت طفلة يمنية لم تتجاوز الثانية عشرة من عمرها في احد المستشفيات بسبب تعسرها في الولادة. وقال بيان صحافي لمنظمة "سياج" المعنية بحقوق الطفل في اليمن ومقرها صنعاء امس الأحد "إن الطفلة (فوزية عمودي) توفيت بسبب تعسر في الولادة ناتج عن الزواج المبكر".  
ونقلت المنظمة عن متطوعيها في مديرية الزهرة بمحافظة الحديدة غرب اليمن، حيث يمثل الفقر النسبة الأعلى بين المدن اليمنية، تأكيدها أن الطفلة توفيت بعد أيام من المخاض العسير، حيث تم نقلها إلى المستشفى السعودي بمدينة حجة. ولم يتمكن الأطباء من إنقاذ حياة الأم وطفلها.  
وأوضحت المنظمة أنه تم انتزاع فوزية من مقاعد الدراسة في الصف الرابع الأساسي بمدينة الزهرة وتزويجها وهي في ال11 من العمر، حيث تعاني أسرتها من فقر شديد ووالدها مصاب بفشل كلوي. وعند بلوغها ال12 وبدء تكون البويضات في رحمها حملت بطفل. ويفيد متطوعو منظمة "سياج" أن مثل هذه الحوادث تتكرر وقد تسببت بقتل فتيات كثيرات في المنطقة لم يتم إحصاؤهن سابقاً لعدم وجود جهة تقوم برصدها وتوثيقها. وأشارت المنظمة إلى أن عدم وجود قوانين نافذة تحدد سن الزواج يجعل المسؤولين المحليين عاجزين عن منع تزويج الأطفال، وخصوصا الإناث أو معاقبة أوليائهم والأزواج على النتائج الكارثية لهذا الزواج.  
يشار إلى ان البرلمان اليمني كان قد اقر في ابريل/ نيسان الماضي تحديد سن للزواج عند الثامنة عشرة غير أن التيارات المتشددة عارضت مثل ذلك القرار.

----------


## حاملة المسك

صراحه الجهل لساته موجود عند بعض الشعوب.
كله بيرجع الى جهل الام والاب.
**ومشكور على هالطرح**

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اليمن بتعاني من هاي المشكلة خاصه اهل القبائل

شكرا على المرور

 :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
والله حرام 

انا بقرأ بالعنوان و مش فاهم كيف ولادة و عمرها 12 
طلعت هيه الام 

حرام  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Cry2:

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

مرة شفت في نشرة الاخبار طفلة يمنية عمرها مايتعدى9 سنوات هربت من ابوها بدو يزوجها وهي المسكينة لسى  دميتها بيدها بس الحمد لله القاضي اعطاه جزاته 


ضاهر انو هدي ضاهرو موجودة بكثرة في اليمن  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يا حراااااااااام 

طيب زوجها اصلا كيف  بقبل يتزوج طفله ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

والله هاد اجرام

هادي لساتها طفلة وبدهم اياها تصير ام  كمان

يعني لازم تحديد سن الزواج  على الاقل 18 وحتى هاد العمر مو مناسب لها حتى تكون ام وتحمل مسوؤلية يعني ممكن تعتبره مناسب للزواج بس مو عشان تصير ام

اللله يعينهم على هالعقول الحجرية

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> يا حراااااااااام 
> 
> طيب زوجها اصلا كيف بقبل يتزوج طفله ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


 
في ناس وحوش ما بتفرق معهم ... 


12 سنه ... طفله ... فيها حيل تتحمل !!!

الله المستعان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا جدتي تزوجت و عمرها 12 سنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

